# Whites tree frog (possible impaction)



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Right, a few weeks ago I took my frog to the vets due to it having severe skin discoloration, loss of appetite and having neurological problems (flipping on its back and not being able to climb/walk proper) he also looked extremely bloated and still does when he walks (his body seems to like bulge from side to side like a balloon is moving around in his stomach.
The vet didn't do much apart from get another vet nurse to phone me and give me husbandry advice which mine was all fine.
She suggested I up the temps to have a hotspot of around 30 and spray every night. so I followed these instructions.
He's now in a clean vivarium with a heatmat on 3/4 of the floor due to him not being able to climb enough to get up high with clean plants, water bowl and somewhere to hide.
Today I was changing news paper and I've found a yellowish stain with really fine brown powder which i'm guessing is eco earth which I had him on before all this started.
I've never fed him on the floor so IDK how he has ingested it but this is my only guess.
So now i'm just wondering if there is anything I can do to help him flush out the rest? is there anything I can mix with water to bathe him in?
I've heard of people using lucozade sport stuff on lizards and maybe amphibs as it has electrolytes in (not sure though)
Or is there anything else you would recommend?
Sorry for the long post but his health and safety is utterly important to me.
cheers
chris


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Lucozade etc will definitely not help your little chap 

Any chance of some pics of him? 

Inability to right himself (Called Ataxia) and bloating (Oedema) may point to chemical or water toxicity.

You really need a vet who is experienced with amphibians to help you with this, you need a vet who can make/get Amphibian Ringers Solution which is the only suitable supportive for frogs with bloating.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Lucozade etc will definitely not help your little chap
> 
> Any chance of some pics of him?
> 
> ...


Ok, Didn't think lucozade would help in this instant, think it's more for dehydration if i'm right?
Not sure about water toxicity as I do what most people do and let it stand for ATLEAST a 24 hour period but I'm definitely not going to doubt you. 
He is slowly improving throughout the weeks and was even jumping fine yesterday but I will ring the vet nurse again tomorrow (she has more experience with frogs than the vet) and tell her what you've recommended and see what she says. Hopefully she might agree with you
as I said he has passed that powder now so might be slightly better hopefully but of course will be seeking the professional help.
He has not eaten for about 4 weeks now which is quite worrying but i'm not surprised.
He's returned to normal color now but I will get a picture and also a video for you to look at


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's a Video for you!

YouTube - White's treefrog help

Seems to be moving normal now?
what do you guys think?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Was the Lucosade thing based on that guy who does those 'cure-it-yourself' articles in _Practical Reptile Keeping_? Just asking...


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Was the Lucosade thing based on that guy who does those 'cure-it-yourself' articles in _Practical Reptile Keeping_? Just asking...


Nope
I've heard of people using it on WC animals I swear?
It's something to do with electrolytes and dehydration
This is why I didn't just go ahead and do it.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm not a supporter of the whole lucozade/powerade/gatorade etc concept. When at a push, Dioralyte is formulated for that actual purpose and costs about £3.59 for six flavourless sachets... I would never use any DIY or alternative treatment for this purpose with any amphibian


He doesn't look particularly odd at all in the video to be honest. Just so you know though  Water toxicity could be a spike in your supply of Ammonia, Phosphates, Copper, etc no amount of standing before use affects these kinds of problems.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> I'm not a supporter of the whole lucozade/powerade/gatorade etc concept. When at a push, Dioralyte is formulated for that actual purpose and costs about £3.59 for six flavourless sachets... I would never use any DIY or alternative treatment for this purpose with any amphibian
> 
> 
> He doesn't look particularly odd at all in the video to be honest. Just so you know though  Water toxicity could be a spike in your supply of Ammonia, Phosphates, Copper, etc no amount of standing before use affects these kinds of problems.


Hello again,
As I have said, I will be contacting the vet nurse tomorrow and will not take things into my own hands, the mention of lucozade was only in my original post because i've heard of it and just wanted to check if it was suitable, which it isn't so it's out of the question now. 
I thought he looked normal too, this was not the case a few days ago, as i mentioned his body was bubbling at each side.... do you reckon he has passed most of what was causing the bloating (the brown fine powder I found) and now is on the mend. I still intend to contact the nurse and let her know what is happening.
I will be leaving meal worms in the viv tonight to see if he's going to start eating.
Do you recommend that I invest in some reptile/amphib water purifier liquid for the frog then just incase, if so I will order some right this second
Again thanks for the advice and I do realize there is so much you guys can do over the internet so will get the nurse to help me : victory:


----------



## drangor (Feb 11, 2010)

I had the same problem with one of my whites a few months ago, loss of appetite, bloated look and just couldnt move or climb.

I did at first the same as you and left water to stand before putting into the bowl.
I then read somewhere about using store bought bottled water due to toxins in tap water even after left for 24 hours, so i got some still bottled water and let him sit in that everyday and after a few days he was back to himself.

You can buy bottled water from shop for as little as 17p and lasts quite a while.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

drangor said:


> I had the same problem with one of my whites a few months ago, loss of appetite, bloated look and just couldnt move or climb.
> 
> I did at first the same as you and left water to stand before putting into the bowl.
> I then read somewhere about using store bought bottled water due to toxins in tap water even after left for 24 hours, so i got some still bottled water and let him sit in that everyday and after a few days he was back to himself.
> ...


Thanks, half day in college tomorrow so will hitch a ride on the bus further than I should and go to asda to get some bottled water :2thumb:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Don't worry matey! Just making sure no one else reading it goes "hey that's a good idea!"

I wouldn't bother buying any of the water treatments available, they won't deal with potential water supply spikes or other contaminants, these things are very unusual, but if you see certain symptoms then it's worth considering as a potential cause. But don't worry about it too much! 

Good luck and lets hope that he's already on the mend from whatever was wrong


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Don't worry matey! Just making sure no one else reading it goes "hey that's a good idea!"
> 
> I wouldn't bother buying any of the water treatments available, they won't deal with potential water supply spikes or other contaminants, these things are very unusual, but if you see certain symptoms then it's worth considering as a potential cause. But don't worry about it too much!
> 
> Good luck and lets hope that he's already on the mend from whatever was wrong


Thank you
Really hope he is on the mend, think I will get him 3 waxworms to help him gain the weight he has lost as he's still supposed to be growing the poor thing 
I will make sure he's eating his mealies and locust before waxies though just to make sure he doesnt get addicted to them


----------

